# Help! Rhinestone transfer machine



## jewels4schools

I make custom shirts with different wording in crystals. The company I use charges me a set up fee for every new design I bring them, so I was thinking about doing it myself. I have no idea where to begin. I would GREATLY appreciate it if someone could tell me what machines and materials I need to buy and where I could start looking for them. If you knew a price range for the machines that would be great also, but I don't want to push my luck...ha/ha. Thank you so much for any help you can give.


----------



## plan b

Well you could buy a Roland 350 engraver which has a Rhinestone pattern designer built in the software and make your own templates,, the machine is about $5000.00 plus you will have to have supplies, (tape, stones, and tempate boards) that should do it for you.


----------



## gmille39

I received recently a flyer from SWF that showed a machine that does this. It was also in Printwear magazine. It looks pretty cool. Could be worth it if you do a lot of them.


----------



## gmille39

CAMS Automatic Rhinestone Setting Machine for Hotfix Rhinestone Motifs

Check this out.


----------



## dan-ann

unless you are going to make hundreds of designs why not make them your self. I make my design, mirror image it - then lay it under sticky milar paper and hand set my crystals.Then I put them on with my heat press. I buy my stones and paper from Mr. Rhinestoneman - who has great service.- 

I have about 10 different designs I use and will do custom names ets. I sit in the evenings and hand set them. - works for me


----------



## beckie

Unless I have a big order say 12 of the same pattern - I also just design the custom order. You can purchase the paper from Threadart.com and use your heat transfer machine. There is a place out of Dallas I have used for custom work if you order at least 12 they do not charge a set up fee - I believe their website is 2dazzleu.com. Best of luck! 
Beckie


----------



## gmille39

dan-ann said:


> unless you are going to make hundreds of designs why not make them your self. I make my design, mirror image it - then lay it under sticky milar paper and hand set my crystals.Then I put them on with my heat press. I buy my stones and paper from Mr. Rhinestoneman - who has great service.-
> 
> I have about 10 different designs I use and will do custom names ets. I sit in the evenings and hand set them. - works for me


That's sounds nice, but not as cool as having this big machine set the stones for you. You can even make the sound Tim the Tool Man Taylor used to make, while the machine is running.


----------



## tfalk

gmille39 said:


> CAMS Automatic Rhinestone Setting Machine for Hotfix Rhinestone Motifs


Nice looking machine, right up until I did a search for one on Flea-bay... WOW, talk about $$$$$!


----------



## dan-ann

ah you are right it doesn't sound as nice as having a big machine do it for you - Difference is I am making a big profit and not paying thousands to pay another machine off LOL


----------



## beckie

The only sound I hear if you buy one of those machines is cha-ching, money going out of your pocket. That is unless you sell 100s of rhinestone patterns a month.


----------



## gmille39

beckie said:


> The only sound I hear if you buy one of those machines is cha-ching, money going out of your pocket. That is unless you sell 100s of rhinestone patterns a month.


That's correct. You wouldn't buy one unless your projected sales warranted getting a machine that would produce them faster than you could make them. 
Henry Ford didn't need to invent the assembly line if he knew he would only sell two cars a month.


----------



## TransferThis

After looking at those very expensive Rhinestone machines, I realized that my engraver could do the same thing with End Mills. Matter of fact, I made my first template today. You do not need to purchase a specific engraver as I have a New Hermes (kinda old) and I bought two end mills, size 3mm and 4mm. Transferred my design from one of my graphics software to my engraving software and set my drilling points. Voila! A nice template! Now all I have to do is dunk my template in a tub of my rhinestones and they will fall into place! Hope this helps. Just don't want anyone to think they have to spend 20k on a Rhinestone machine when some engraving machines are very inexpensive and can do a similar, if not the same, job.


----------



## Don-ColDesi

> Just don't want anyone to think they have to spend 20k on a Rhinestone machine when some engraving machines are very inexpensive and can do a similar, if not the same, job.


You are right about not needing to spend the money on an expensive machine if you don't have the business for it. You will, however find that you are limited to one color/size designs with an engraver unless you really want a lot of work. I would never suggest that anyone invest tens of thousands of dollars into a piece of equipment that they can't justify within a year. The reasoning behind the larger automated machines is to generate high volume, multicolor designs which may easily sell for $25-40 each, now you are looking at only needing to do 1000-1500 designs and the equipment is paid for.


----------



## gmille39

Don-SWF East said:


> You are right about not needing to spend the money on an expensive machine if you don't have the business for it. You will, however find that you are limited to one color/size designs with an engraver unless you really want a lot of work. I would never suggest that anyone invest tens of thousands of dollars into a piece of equipment that they can't justify within a year. The reasoning behind the larger automated machines is to generate high volume, multicolor designs which may easily sell for $25-40 each, now you are looking at only needing to do 1000-1500 designs and the equipment is paid for.


Exactly

And really, that's the only reason why you would choose any machine over manual labor. If it allowed you to get higher quality results faster, and with added features. The other reason would be that you just have so much darn money and you like watching the machine do its thing.


----------



## TransferThis

Don-SWF East said:


> You will, however find that you are limited to one color/size designs with an engraver unless you really want a lot of work.


 Don, you are so right! I failed to mention that. I was just so excited when I realized I could make one or two size templates with my existing equipment. I'd love to purchase a Rhinestone Machine one day; however, that looks to be in the very far future!


----------



## bob emb

Hi Guys,

Bob McCormack here. We have thought very seriously about the Roland 350 engraver and Don is Correct. 1 color motifs and slow going. Also I heard the the milling the hole that it creates is not nearly as precise as the auto machines are designed to do rhinestones. When the hole is incorrect in the roland template that you make the stone does not sit correctly.

We are in the process of getting 1 of the 2 automatic machines available. 

Bob


----------



## sjidohair

my first attempt at making my own custom rhinestone transfers
 
Sandy Jo


----------



## LittleDogy

Thank you for the pictures : )


----------



## sjidohair

Hey dog,
How are you doing with Rhinestones?
I am in love for sure,, 
All done by hand, no machines. anybody want instructions, let me know,, I have it figured out.. time consuming, but worth it, now I have to figure a price,.
Sandy Jo


----------



## bob emb

Bob McCormack here-- We posted a response to Don at SWF with regards to using an engraver to make templates. This may be fine but more often than not the whole that is milled is not consistant and you can only do 1 color. It is sort of like panning for gold you drop your template into a tupperware pole and shake it around. Well we decided against that method and have just purchased the CAMMS machine fom SWF.

If any of you folks have any questions about the machine just give us a call or email.

Regards to All.


----------



## sjidohair

Bob, Lucky you,, I set them by hand,,
I drool over that machine, 
Gee let me think would I rather have a yellow diamond, or a rhinestone transfer machine,,
My choice now would be a rhinestone machine, lol
 Please send pics when you get it,, 
SandyJO Drool Drool drool


----------



## bob emb

Hi Sandy,

Will do machine should be in shop in 2-3 weeks. Will keep you all posted.

Bob


----------



## bling bling

Be prepared! No one told me I was going to have to be a mechanic when I bought my rhinestone machine. I think I have spent more on replacement parts than on the machine itself! The machine cost also does not include a $1000 compressor and $1000 air dryer for the compressor. I'm not trying to discourage you - just warn you! I asked Santa for a tool kit last Christmas because I use them more than my husband does (and wanted them to all match)


----------



## klb

sjidohair said:


> Hey dog,
> How are you doing with Rhinestones?
> I am in love for sure,,
> All done by hand, no machines. *anybody want instructions, let me know*,, I have it figured out.. time consuming, but worth it, now I have to figure a price,.
> Sandy Jo


 
Yes, please share your instructions!!!


----------



## sjidohair

Lesson for rhinestone Tranfer #1
and Lesson for rhinestone Transer #2
Lesson for rhinestone Transfer #3
punch those into the search thingy, and you should find tons of info, and if you need any more help, let me kNow, I would be glad to help you


----------



## tshirtnewbie69

Can i ask which automated machines and how much are they?

thanks..I can't imagine one color designs only : (

thanks


----------



## tshirtnewbie69

kevrokr said:


> If you are interested in the CAMS, feel free to give us a call with any questions you may have. We are the distributor for east of the Mississippi.



I would LOVE to know how much the cam runs. That will help me decide what to do.

thanks


----------



## sjidohair

hi, KLB,
There are instructions on here rhinestone lesson #1 #2 #3
just put it in the search engine, if you have any questions let me know


----------



## teegirl

Check out screenprintsupply.com


----------



## tshirtnewbie69

gmille39 said:


> CAMS Automatic Rhinestone Setting Machine for Hotfix Rhinestone Motifs
> 
> Check this out.


Does anyone know how much this machine runs? I am trying to find out on the weekend when they are closed : ( I just want an idea so that I can figure out if I should just do the Das or Roland instead.

I almost bought the permaboss for 30K..I'm glad I waited.

thanks


----------



## klb

sjidohair said:


> hi, KLB,
> There are instructions on here rhinestone lesson #1 #2 #3
> just put it in the search engine, if you have any questions let me know


 
Thanx!!!


----------



## bob emb

hI bELLA,

bOB mCcORMACK THE NEW CAMMS machine will do shapes in addition to stones. It will set you back over $50K I am not sure how much over 50k though.

We have the older model and it is great

Bob


----------



## tshirtnewbie69

bob emb said:


> hI bELLA,
> 
> bOB mCcORMACK THE NEW CAMMS machine will do shapes in addition to stones. It will set you back over $50K I am not sure how much over 50k though.
> 
> We have the older model and it is great
> 
> Bob


Wow! 50K!

I think the permaboss Libero would be sufficient for what I need to do. I can't imagine how long it would take me to make up the 50K.
I was hoping it was more along the lines of the 19,900 that I saw it once on ebay : (
Oh well..I'll keep researching some more.

thanks much


----------



## Don Juan

I wanted to get started in doing Rhinestones on a hobby basis first and then eventually maybe a part time way of making money. Any advice on how to get started with as little investment possible is greatly investment. It looks to be enjoyable yet profitable and also sounds like it doesn't cost much to get started. Should I look into the Bedazzler as a means to get started cheaply? Thanks in advance.


----------



## tshirtnewbie69

hey there.
Someone was nice enough to post on how to make transfers by hand. I used to do it this way a while back and it does work. It is time consuming but I enjoyed it for the most part.
Search rhinestone lessons 1 and so on and you will find some info on how to do this.

Hope that helps. I am new here and everyone is really great and helpful.


----------



## charles95405

The bedazzler is best as a hobby tool...that is not too easy to use and not very effective...some like it...I don't


----------



## sjidohair

Thats me who posted the rhinestone lesson #1, #2 and #3, although #3 really had not interaction,, and kind of dwindled. So I never posted anymore.
if I can help in any way Please let me know,
By had was the way to go for me, to see if my market was there, and test what poeple wanted,, I will be using templates in the future for my transfers that are not custom oneies and twosie.
it is a ton of fun,,


----------



## tshirtnewbie69

sjidohair said:


> Thats me who posted the rhinestone lesson #1, #2 and #3, although #3 really had not interaction,, and kind of dwindled. So I never posted anymore.
> if I can help in any way Please let me know,
> By had was the way to go for me, to see if my market was there, and test what poeple wanted,, I will be using templates in the future for my transfers that are not custom oneies and twosie.
> it is a ton of fun,,


Hi Sandy Jo,
Thank you for the help you provide others. I think many of the members here are SO helpful and really go out of their way. It's so great and I look forward to learning. I too used to do the designs by hand. It was fun for me at that time. Now being a mother of four, I need a simpler way to do this. So off I go to get the DAS. I am excited about it BUT hope that I am making the right choice. 

Thanks again and Happy Holidays.
Bella


----------



## sjidohair

Bella, if you love rhinestones like alot of us do,, you will love whatever machine you get,, to make the transfers or templates,,,
please share with us what you get and how you use it, when you get it,, '
with pics,,
We all work together here, to learn and share,,


----------



## tshirtnewbie69

Will do : )

I just spoke to the gentleman at DAS and I think I am headed that direction.
I am getting exciiiiiitttteeeddd! lol


----------



## CustomRhinestone

I can email you the name of a company that has no set up and a 25 piece minimum. Private message or email me.


----------



## sjidohair

Please private message me that info as well so i can share,, 
Sandy Jo


----------



## allhamps

Jewels, it is customary for a set up fee to be charged with every new design a producer sets up. I do custom rhinestone designs on my DAS system, and I always charge a set-up fee. Now I do have customers that come to me frequently, and I may give them a break on some things, but the set up fee is to cover the time and materials that I use to produce their artwork. Now if you don't see a set up fee, I can almost guarantee you that the person has simply built it into the price of your designs. If I get a request for a custom quote for a saying like "He Hunts, I Shop", and the customer only knows that they want a script font, then I have to spend some time choosing a few fonts that make that saying look good. That's time, and that equals money. If a customer asks for "He Hunts, I Shop in Arial font, I don't spend very much time doing anything, so the set up fee for that would be none to minimum ($5-$10).

As far as the rhinestone system, several companies are coming out with them. Prices can be from $1,500-$5,000 depending on what you choose and whether or not you are starting from scratch. Several use the engravers, like the Roland rhinestone system. DAS uses a vinyl cutter. This is the one I chose because I tend to make a lot of large designs and the design size is limited when you use the engraver method. You can check out the DAS system at www.smartdesigns.com. Shop around, some of us do have reasonable prices on designs and supplies

Good luck


----------



## silver6fox

price is 49,000 + shipping + 4,600 to 8,500 for compressor


----------



## bob emb

Silverfox,

49k + shipping+5-8k for compressor, who is the supplier. I have a CAMMS machine-private email me and I can tell you it is a lot less. But if you are going with the guy in Canada he is very expensive and I dont know the his prices equal the cost unless you are going to be a big rhinestone wholesaler selling 1,000's of designs a week.

Bob


----------



## Girlzndollz

CustomRhinestone said:


> I can email you the name of a company that has no set up and a 25 piece minimum. Private message or email me.


 
Hello CustomRhinestone, 

Unless this is your company, it is fine to share the name of this company in the thread, please. Thank you. 

_If there is a case where the company does not want anyone to know it exists, please send me a PM to advise of that... otherwise, it should be fine to post the name. _


----------



## bob emb

Hello All,

The reason I said the guy from Canada is exactly that I do not remember the name of his company. The reason being the prices he charged were ridiculous and there was no reason for me to remember.

Regards,

Bob


----------



## bizmc42

sjidohair said:


> my first attempt at making my own custom rhinestone transfers
> 
> Sandy Jo


Hello, I was wondering if you could tell me where I can purchase a rhinestone press? also to get started what other supplies would I need? Thank you , Susan


----------



## charles95405

Susdan...there is no special press for rhinestones...any decent heat press will do just fine. check out prices from our vendors...some give discounts to forum members. Proworld has a special offer with transfers and a sunie heat press combine


----------



## sjidohair

I have a Sunie,, and I love it,, I also have a mighty ans I love it also,,, my Sunie made me enough money to buy my Mighty,,,
Proworld has a great price,, talk to ED
sandy Jo


----------



## Girlzndollz

Here is a thread with quite a bit of feedback from other Sunie owners. Seems like the Sunie/Seiki presses treat their owners right:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-presses-equipment/t73056-2.html

I have a Mighty Press Lite that I bought from Specialty Graphics and I love it. If I was to get another press, in the larger 15x15 size (or bigger) I have to say, after reading about these Sunies for a year, and watching owner satisfaction, I'd likely go with the Sunie, too.

You can also shop Sunie.com. They had a great sale going on a few days ago on the very large size press. Good luck to you.


----------



## GeeGee

hi-was thinking of starting up something for my local market that sounds similar to what you are doing. personalizing kids names w/ rhinestones on tees/dance apparel. i knw there are a few ways to go about this. would you mind sharing with me how you do it & where you get your stuff from...the tee's & rhinestone transfers. a lot of the routes seem very expensive so i dont know how i will make any $$. love doing it so not all about the $$ but want to make somethine, you know???? thanks very much


----------



## charles95405

be very careful in doing rhinestones for kids...most rhinestones have some degree of lead...so the CPSA comes into play when doing things for kids that have things like lead and philates...lot of regulations, etc...so search on here for CPSA or on google...you may want to change your target group..

For me...I do nothing...NOTHING that is targeted to kids...


----------



## sjidohair

Great input charles, and you are so right, 
MMM


----------



## lizziemaxine

charles95405 said:


> For me...I do nothing...NOTHING that is targeted to kids...


I second that. No kids stuff.


----------



## rhinestonetransf

If you do go with a kids line make sure that you get a lead test from the rhinestone manufacture so you know that they meet the requirements of the CPSA. All the rhinestone manufactures will have one to send you.


----------



## Girlzndollz

But Scott, just having that won't necessarily mean one has met the requirements of the CPSA. Third party testing on a finished item does. 

This is the latest post I read in the thread on it:http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t69913-31.html#post590258

It's a proposed set of guidelines. I got to about page 15, but nothing up to that point suggested to me, that just having supplier certs will be enough. It seemed to re-iterate a finished sample is required. 

Sighhh, new laws, what a drag. Hope it does "somebody" good. I hope it does protect some kids, and isn't just simply as ridiculous as it feels.


----------



## rhinestonetransf

You might be right but I was told that the rhinestones are a finished product - It was given the example that they test the paint in the can not on the wall and they will do the same with the stones they test them in the bag not on the shirt but I don't know if this is correct just what I was told - I think it is still up in the air of how the will do it but I know that the stores are holding the cert. on site that the stones have been tested.


----------



## Girlzndollz

That thread is the best source of information I have found on the net for this topic. I am (off topic) in the market for small quads. Can't get 'em anymore. Lead is required in the metal for strength. Smaller quads (ATV's) are off the website and people out there are having hard time finding replacement parts bc they are not being made due to not being able to meet the lead requirements. I have been to various forums looking for solutions, and I can tell you, TSF's thread on this has THE best information out there on this stuff and the testing requirements. 

Even our local Harley, Kawasaki, Yamaha dealer website has it wrong. They market the smallest quad to riders 12 and over. That "should" read 13 and over for what they are trying to accomplish. 

If you go to that link I gave, you will find accurate information regarding testing. That particular post in the link from Brian (thank you, Brian) covers small crafters requirements to production up to 10K units, as well as individual component changes... etc. 

I won't say more, as this is enough on this topic in this thread, what I can say is, there is alot of inaccurate and misinterpreted information out there. What you have heard so far seems to edge into this category, according to the CPSA info posted in that thread and on their website regarding this. When not sure, go to the "source''. Folks in the thread are following updates directly from CPSA, and discussing those updates. 

In the link, it is clear, a finished sample must be tested by an approved 3rd party lab. They are using language as well, that leaves room for further changes as things progress. Good luck to you. This is one subject I would be absolutely "sure" I am on the right side of. Personally, I am/have bailed. I don't want anything to do with it. No kids stuff for me. Best wishes. =)


----------



## GeeGee

all very good info. thank you everyone! if i decide to move forward with it i will be extra careful & through will all this.


----------



## skits

which is the best automated rhinestone machine out there if the price is not a concern?


----------



## sjidohair

How many cams heads and colors are you looking at?
Are you high production or med production?

Is space a concern?( the size of the unit)

MMM


----------



## skits

Im not sure about colours but I would like to think its better to go for maximum colours just like an embroidery machine so in future we dont have any restriction.

Volumes will be large....approx.300 designs a day but potential to increase that.

Size is not a problem.

Thanks.


----------



## rockstar1126

sjidohair said:


> Hey dog,
> How are you doing with Rhinestones?
> I am in love for sure,,
> All done by hand, no machines. anybody want instructions, let me know,, I have it figured out.. time consuming, but worth it, now I have to figure a price,.
> Sandy Jo


Hi- i know this post is older but I was reading that you have instructions. Would you share with me? I am interested in making personalized rhinestone transfers for my daughters gymnastics team and think this would be so much fun and an easy way to make a few extra dollars in my spare time. I want to make about 24 shirts and am pretty crafty. Any help you may have would be appreciated! thanks


----------



## sjidohair

Here is the link,
Lesson #1 
and there is a lesson #2 and #3 as well,, 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t56048.html

If you need any help,, let us know
MMM


----------



## penny22

i think, there is another way to do the job. 
Ultrasonic HotFix setting machine. manual one or automatic one.
there are some brand like Dairo, Salli, FYD and so on.


----------



## Heather Rustic 2

I need one for a small space and low - medium 
production


----------



## allamerican-aeoon

here is another one. AA's sister company. 
Viva Decor for Rhinestone.


----------



## diana13t

jewels4schools said:


> I make custom shirts with different wording in crystals. The company I use charges me a set up fee for every new design I bring them, so I was thinking about doing it myself. I have no idea where to begin. I would GREATLY appreciate it if someone could tell me what machines and materials I need to buy and where I could start looking for them. If you knew a price range for the machines that would be great also, but I don't want to push my luck...ha/ha. Thank you so much for any help you can give.


Hi Jewels4schools, I just tried to send you a Private Message but your inbox is full. Please let me know when you clear some old messages and I'll re-send the email.


----------

